# Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung



## Keno86 (7. März 2018)

*Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Halli hallo,

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

550€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Nein

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

GEFORCE GTX 1080

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Bildbearbeitung, Serien und Gaming.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

27 Zoll
mindestens 120hz
Pivot-Funktion
Höhenverstellbar
Neigbar und drehbar


----------



## HisN (7. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

ich weiß nicht so genau ...

120Hz (MINDESTENS) ist immer eine Gaming-Möhre.
D.h. Du nimmst die Nachteile der ganzen Gaming-Dinger billigend in Kauf, obwohl Du Bildbearbeitung als erstes nennst?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Ganz klar:  WQHD, 144 Hz, 8 Bit.
Gibt da ne Reihe an IPS-Panels, die gute schnelle Gaming-Teile sind und gleichzeitig auch für ambitionierte Bildbearbeitung taugen. Das muss kein Widerspruch sein.
LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Gut und nicht allzu überteuert ist zB der AOC Agon AG271QG, 27"
Nachteil: Panel-lotterie, gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



HisN schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht so genau ...
> 
> 120Hz (MINDESTENS) ist immer eine Gaming-Möhre.
> D.h. Du nimmst die Nachteile der ganzen Gaming-Dinger billigend in Kauf, obwohl Du Bildbearbeitung als erstes nennst?



Danke für deine Antowrt HisN,

Mir geht es darum, das ich bei Videostream oder Filmen einen geschmeidigen Bildfluss habe. Deshalb dachte ich mir, das die 120Hz vielleicht helfen. Spielen tue ich eher selten.

Hauptsächlich tue ich Serien schauen und Bilder bearbeiten.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ganz klar:  WQHD, 144 Hz, 8 Bit.
> Gibt da ne Reihe an IPS-Panels, die gute schnelle Gaming-Teile sind und gleichzeitig auch für ambitionierte Bildbearbeitung taugen. Das muss kein Widerspruch sein.
> LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort Manu,

Die schaue ich mir mal an.

Zum Aoc:
Du hast recht. Die Optik ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ganz klar:  WQHD, 144 Hz, 8 Bit.
> Gibt da ne Reihe an IPS-Panels, die gute schnelle Gaming-Teile sind und gleichzeitig auch für ambitionierte Bildbearbeitung taugen. Das muss kein Widerspruch sein.
> LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir deine Liste ein wenig angepasst bzgl. ergonomie, helligkeit usw. Leider komme ich nun jeweils zu einem Preis ab 600€ Muss mir das mal noch überlegen ob ich soviel ausgeben will. Wundert mich aber das die Preise so hoch sind. Auf geizhals hatte ich geringere Preise. Denke es liegt daran, das du Sachen wie Farbtiefe usw. bestimmt hast. Vielleicht ist es deswegen tuerer.


----------



## seahawk (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Ist halt die Frage was Dir wichtig ist, ich habe mich bei einem ähnlichen Nutzungsszenario gegen 144hz entscheiden und dafür lieber auf eine hohe Farbraumabdeckung und gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung geschaut. 

Ich habe mich dann nochmal für FHD entscheiden und einen Eizo EV 2455 Test Monitor Eizo EV2455-BK (Seite 7) - Prad.de gekauft, da er ein sehr runder Kompromiss ist. In WHQD würde ich eher den CS2730 kaufen. Allerdings ist der auch außerhalb Deines Budgets.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage was Dir wichtig ist, ich habe mich bei einem ähnlichen Nutzungsszenario gegen 144hz entscheiden und dafür lieber auf eine hohe Farbraumabdeckung und gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung geschaut.
> 
> Ich habe mich dann nochmal für FHD entscheiden und einen Eizo EV 2455 Test Monitor Eizo EV2455-BK (Seite 7) - Prad.de gekauft, da er ein sehr runder Kompromiss ist. In WHQD würde ich eher den CS2730 kaufen. Allerdings ist der auch außerhalb Deines Budgets.



Hallo seahawk, danke. Leider ist nur der 24 zoller vom Eizo EV2750-BK in meinem Preisrahmen. Der 27 zolle kostet mehr als 700€ Ich möchte gerne einen 27 zoller haben. Außerdem habe ich hier die befürchtung, das bei Videos schauen der Bildfluss nicht geschmeidig ist, da nur 60Hz. Bei meinem jetzigen monitor nutze ich auch 60 Hz und dort habe ich leider keinen geschmeidigen Bildfluss. Ich habe den BenQ XL2420T (24 Zoll) Full HD

Ich weis auch nicht ob es an der geringen Hz liegt das der Bildfluss nicht geschmeidig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Du hast sicher den XL2420T?
Der hat nämlich 120Hz bzw 144Hz bei der neueren Version.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast sicher den XL2420T?
> Der hat nämlich 120Hz bzw 144Hz bei der neueren Version.



ja habe ich. bei mir läuft er über 60Hz über HDMI.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Warum, hat deine Grafikkarte kein DVI oder DP?
Einerseits stören dich 60Hz, aber andererseits nutzt du deinen Monitor nicht mal aus.


----------



## Keno86 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum, hat deine Grafikkarte kein DVI oder DP?
> Einerseits stören dich 60Hz, aber andererseits nutzt du deinen Monitor nicht mal aus.



Ich habe es erst neulich gemerkt, das ich die 120hz extra einstellen muss. Ich dachte der würde schon von Hause aus auf 120Hz laufen. Die nötigen Kabel habe ich auch nicht, damit es auf 120Hz läuft.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Die waren beim Monitor dabei


----------



## Keno86 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die waren beim Monitor dabei



Die habe ich verschenkt, weil ich dachte das es sehr alte Anschlüsse sind. Ich dachte HDMI wäre das aktuellste.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



Keno86 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, das ich bei Videostream oder Filmen einen geschmeidigen Bildfluss habe. Deshalb dachte ich mir, das die 120Hz vielleicht helfen. Spielen tue ich eher selten. Hauptsächlich tue ich Serien schauen und Bilder bearbeiten.


Filme und Serien sind in 24p also 24FPS. Anderer Video Content auch 25, 30, 50 oder max. 60FPS also machen mehr als 60Hz dafür keinen Sinn.
Aber du kannst einen Fernseher mit 100/120Hz Panel und Zwischenbildberechnung kaufen. Der kann dann  tatsächlich 100/120FPS darstellen.
Ein VA Panel bietet den besten Kontrast + Schwarzwert. Für UHD/4K Streaming ist ein UHD/4K Screen zu empfehlen. Wie ist dein Sitzabstand ?


----------



## Keno86 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



0ssi schrieb:


> Filme und Serien sind in 24p also 24FPS. Anderer Video Content auch 25, 30, 50 oder max. 60FPS also machen mehr als 60Hz dafür keinen Sinn.
> Aber du kannst einen Fernseher mit 100/120Hz Panel und Zwischenbildberechnung kaufen. Der kann dann  tatsächlich 100/120FPS darstellen.
> Ein VA Panel bietet den besten Kontrast + Schwarzwert. Für UHD/4K Streaming ist ein UHD/4K Screen zu empfehlen. Wie ist dein Sitzabstand ?



OK ich verstehe. Nur höre ich oft, das es in der Theorie wirklich keinen sinn macht mehr als 60 Hz aber in der Praxis man doch einen unterschied merkt und das man sehr positiv überrascht ist.

Wenn es denn nun doch nicht an der 60 Hz liegt, hast du vielleichtt einen Tipp für mich auf was ich beim Kauf von Monitoren achten sollte damit ich einen sehr geschmeidigen Bildfluss habe. Einen Fernseher möchte ich mir dafür nicht anschaffen.

Sitzabstand ist 85 cm


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*

Kauf dir das passende Kabel und probiere doch erstmal 120Hz aus.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



Keno86 schrieb:


> ... aber in der Praxis man doch einen unterschied merkt und das man sehr positiv überrascht ist.


Beim Zocken wenn man z.B. 100 FPS hat und dann von 60Hz (wo im Prinzip nur 60 FPS ankommen) auf 100 oder 144Hz umsteigt dann gibt es einen WOW Effekt weil man auf einmal 100 FPS wahrnehmen kann.
Aber Filme und Serien mit 24 FPS sehen auf einem Monitor immer schlecht aus egal wie viel HZ man hat weil der Bewegungsablauf nur aus 24 Bilder pro Sekunde besteht. Nur durch mehr Bilder wird es flüssiger.


----------



## Keno86 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kauf dir das passende Kabel und probiere doch erstmal 120Hz aus.



Ja das werde ich mal machen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Keno86 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung  Monitor für Gaming, Filme und Bildbearbeitung*



0ssi schrieb:


> Beim Zocken wenn man z.B. 100 FPS hat und dann von 60Hz (wo im Prinzip nur 60 FPS ankommen) auf 100 oder 144Hz umsteigt dann gibt es einen WOW Effekt weil man auf einmal 100 FPS wahrnehmen kann.
> Aber Filme und Serien mit 24 FPS sehen auf einem Monitor immer schlecht aus egal wie viel HZ man hat weil der Bewegungsablauf nur aus 24 Bilder pro Sekunde besteht. Nur durch mehr Bilder wird es flüssiger.



Ich verstehe es jetzt besser. Das scheint logisch. Toll wäre natürlich wenn in naher Zukunft auch Serien viel mehr Bilder wiedergeben würden. Also so ähnlich wie bei Spielen. Ich Google das mal.


----------

